# what kind of bettas do i have?



## betta guerrero (Sep 4, 2011)

hi friends can anybody please tell me what kind of bettas do i have and collors? i grown up with bettas but i never knew about all the varieties in tails, shapes and colors.


----------



## FireKidomaru (Jan 24, 2010)

You have (in order of the pictures) a crown tail, another crown tail, a dragon half-moon or delta (depending on his flare angle) and another crown tail...they are very very beautiful!! Good finds!!


----------



## betta guerrero (Sep 4, 2011)

thank you i bout the red crown tail a week ago and every two or three days i go and get a new one lol

here is a new picture i bough him for 3.99$


----------



## fishy friend2 (Aug 28, 2011)

How many do you have and how big are there tank


----------



## betta guerrero (Sep 4, 2011)

i have four bettas. two of them have a 5.5 gal tank and a 1.5 gal. my red dragon betta is in a small cup but when ever i have time am going to buy him a 2.5 gal thank


----------



## Rocketscissors (Aug 27, 2011)

I love them! Like crowntails much? Lol. :lol:


----------



## betta guerrero (Sep 4, 2011)

thank you rocketscissors


----------



## betta guerrero (Sep 4, 2011)

this is my dragon half-moon after a month with me:greenyay:


----------



## Leeniex (Aug 14, 2011)

He's stunning!!!


----------



## betta guerrero (Sep 4, 2011)

thank you leeniex

this is my first female 
i bough her 4 days ago


----------



## Yaoilover12397 (Aug 12, 2011)

Oh shes pretty.  I got my first female and Aquabid today. Well I payed for her today XD


----------



## betta guerrero (Sep 4, 2011)

Yaoilover12397 said:


> Oh shes pretty.  I got my first female and Aquabid today. Well I payed for her today XD


nice show me pics when u get her :-D


----------



## Yaoilover12397 (Aug 12, 2011)

I'll post more pictures once I get her but this is her picture from her seller.


----------



## betta guerrero (Sep 4, 2011)

mother of god she is soo beautiful :O


----------



## Yaoilover12397 (Aug 12, 2011)

I know! I'm so excited!


----------



## betta guerrero (Sep 4, 2011)

if she ever have babies give me one lol


----------



## Yaoilover12397 (Aug 12, 2011)

lol I'm thinking of breeding her so if your still here around june when i start we can talk more.


----------



## betta guerrero (Sep 4, 2011)

this is my blue crown tail after a month with me :-D


----------



## betta dude (May 22, 2011)

wow your goeing to have more than me in no time


----------



## betta guerrero (Sep 4, 2011)

This is my new betta. he is white i love him :crazy:
Can anybody please tell me what kind of betta he is.


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

He looks like a platinum or opaque white plakat to me. He's beautiful!


----------



## betta guerrero (Sep 4, 2011)

I dont think he is a plakat he is just really really small :-D


----------



## tsukiowns (Sep 22, 2011)

wow you have quie a few now .... hope they are in more thana 2 g tank... they are all quite beautiful btw... im will be gettting a ct soon from my LPS... i will be a crown tail... Good look with the fishies


----------



## Yaoilover12397 (Aug 12, 2011)

Hey can someone help me with this girl? She was labled a VT but she looks kinda like a CT to me.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Yaoilover12397 said:


> Hey can someone help me with this girl? She was labled a VT but she looks kinda like a CT to me.


Beautiful! She might be a Combtail.


----------



## betta guerrero (Sep 4, 2011)

new pics :greenyay: his tail s growing alot he did not look like this when i bough him lol.


----------



## betta guerrero (Sep 4, 2011)

my two new babies they are from petsmart. 
they dont have a name yet if somebody wants to help me with the names please.

i will get them new tanks next friday :-?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

They're beautiful!!


----------



## tsukiowns (Sep 22, 2011)

where do you keep finding suc nice bettas the dragen HM is gorgeous


----------



## Vanah (Jul 26, 2011)

@tsukiowns - Petsmart (Petco too) basically has different breeders for each region or zone that they use, so some of them get really nice fish and other areas rarely see anything spectacular. I know we get awesome fish here in Vermont, so hats off to whatever regional breeder they use here lol!


----------



## tsukiowns (Sep 22, 2011)

hahahah yeah really great bettas, the only nice one i found was at my petsmart and it was my delta mustard he is gorgeous... But i willl be back soon like i said


----------



## betta guerrero (Sep 4, 2011)

ok i have more pics of my bettas, i love the petsmart close to my house.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

OMG, they're beautiful!!


----------



## SassyBetta (Aug 1, 2011)

what color pattern is moonshine? heres his pic


----------



## Tamberav (Mar 26, 2011)

Love the green one. Petco right now has tanks 1$ per gallon, if you still need tanks. Soo cheap, could just divide one up.


----------



## betta guerrero (Sep 4, 2011)

this is my crown tail


----------

